# RPL & Hashimoto's



## nmsteinke (Jan 10, 2011)

I know that there is proven evidence that RPL is a side effect of Hashimoto's, but I have read that it is more likely for miscarriage to occur in women with thyroid antibodies---

I was diagnosed with RPL right after my 3rd miscarriage this year and directly after my positive Hashimoto's diagnosis as well (we have known for a year that I suffered low thyroid and have been on synthroid since then) but had just found out about my Hashimoto's

The strain that this has put on my marriage is tremendous, so I was wondering if anyone else has experienced something similar?

We tried Progestrone, and baby asprin. Have done a saline sonogram (I don't recommend these or wish that sort of pain on anyone) I have also had all of the genetic testing (and I'm normal the fertility specialist says...but then again he told me that I wouldn't have another miscarriage after number 2 as well)

My TSP is now 1.6 and my husband is pawing at the ground to try again (he just turned 30 and is terrified at missing his change to have a baby) I just don't know how common a 4th miscarriage due to Hashimoto's is, or would be?

The last pregnancy/miscarriage was a disaster. From the minute I found out I was pregnant (10 DPO) Until the miscarriage at 5 weeks I couldn't get out of bed for fear gravity was going to cause my miscarriage.

So as you can imagine, I'm terrified to try again because I don't want to risk the bitter disappointment that RPL causes time and time again...I guess I'm just looking for some reassurance from other people who have been here before I go throwing caution to the wind again.


----------



## nmsteinke (Jan 10, 2011)

And...by TSP, I really meant TSH (sorry!)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nmsteinke said:


> I know that there is proven evidence that RPL is a side effect of Hashimoto's, but I have read that it is more likely for miscarriage to occur in women with thyroid antibodies---
> 
> I was diagnosed with RPL right after my 3rd miscarriage this year and directly after my positive Hashimoto's diagnosis as well (we have known for a year that I suffered low thyroid and have been on synthroid since then) but had just found out about my Hashimoto's
> 
> ...


Oh, what a shame. I am so so sorry for your losses!

Are you on thyroid meds? Have you had appropriate testing such as those listed below?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

This may be of some value to you.....
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter14/14-frame.htm

Welcome to the board.


----------



## nagshead (Jan 22, 2011)

hi there,

I am so sorry for your losses. I have had four this year myself, two after seeing heartbeats. I have a three year old daughter and her pregnancy was fine. Have you been tested for APS (http://www.apsfa.org/aps.htm), it has been linked to lots of Hashi's patients and I am almost positive this is what is causing my m/c (i'll be having all the testing done this week). I also am hypo, but they are doing the testing for Hashi's this week as well (my mother has Hashis). From what I have read the thyroid antibodies themselves do not cause the miscarriage. If your other thyroid numbers are out of whack then it can but it is more likely that it is linked to something like APS. I am so sorry, it is such a nightmare to go through these losses


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nagshead said:


> hi there,
> 
> I am so sorry for your losses. I have had four this year myself, two after seeing heartbeats. I have a three year old daughter and her pregnancy was fine. Have you been tested for APS (http://www.apsfa.org/aps.htm), it has been linked to lots of Hashi's patients and I am almost positive this is what is causing my m/c (i'll be having all the testing done this week). I also am hypo, but they are doing the testing for Hashi's this week as well (my mother has Hashis). From what I have read the thyroid antibodies themselves do not cause the miscarriage. If your other thyroid numbers are out of whack then it can but it is more likely that it is linked to something like APS. I am so sorry, it is such a nightmare to go through these losses


Goodness; and I am sorry for "your" losses. Welcome to the board and you may be right on w/ the APS. She should be tested; you are right.


----------



## MelanieH (Nov 14, 2009)

I am so sorry. I see a lot of good info on here already so I'll just offer hope by proxy: I had three MCs, probably hypo, and unmedicated; but I also had three full-term pregnancies. I know that sounds like a lot of pregnancies but this was in a 20-year time period. I know other women who were almost certainly hypo (but it wasn't "proven" until later) and had MCs but also went on to have healthy babies later (my sons, ages 24, 7 and 4!).

So yes, it CAN happen. Absolutely. And I think with your attention to the details of your body and being properly medicated, it will happen.  You said you both want to try now, so personally, I would try. Trust me, I know how much it hurts to lose a pregnancy and how scary it is to try again. But you've pinpointed the problem and are treating it, and others have given you further info on testing, so your chances now are much better than they were previously.

Good luck...am thinking of ya.


----------

